# Release Selection



## CrimsonConquest (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been shooting for 5 months. I have 2 releases; one is a Carter Target 3, the other is a STAN Micro III. 

I have been shooting the Carter primarily. I like the control and the assurance of a trigger release. However, I feel I have hit a plateau with this release. I find that I shoot faster with it, and I have a tendency to cheat the shot and punch, especially when I begin to fatigue, or if I am nervous. If I am practicing, and I feel myself doing this, I can pick up the STAN and shoot a few ends, then I am ready to go, and I do much better with the Carter.

Shooting the Carter, I average on a 5-spot about a 299 (298-300) with 40 X's (35-45). But over the past month, I am not seeing much improvement.

However, when I shoot the STAN, I can drill the X's, and I can consistently shoot a much smaller group. But, when I miss with the STAN, I miss BAD. Also, I have misfired the STAN twice in the past 2 months, and trashed two arrows. I have never scored a 300 round shooting the STAN, but based on my practice I would estimate a score of 294 with 50 X's, to give you an idea of the difference.

So here is my dilemma; should I focus my energy on getting better with the Carter or the STAN? 

Carter- Pros: Control, Confidence, Consistency
Cons: Less Accuracy, Punching
STAN- Pros: Accuracy, Cleaner feeling shots
Cons: Less Confidence, Misfires, Bad misses

My biggest drawback to practicing with the STAN exclusively is fear of what might happen in a tournament if I try to shoot the STAN. I have only shot in 3 indoor tournaments, and I get very nervous and jittery. I'm afraid if I shoot the STAN I might misfire, or throw an arrow completely off the target. So my rationale is that if I'm not going to use it in a tournament, I shouldn't practice with it. 

Based on this info; what do you all think? Should I focus on the Carter or the STAN?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CrimsonConquest (Dec 6, 2010)

I shot the STAN today in practice. Scored a 295 with 51 X's. I have to learn to let the bow down, plain and simple. I think I will get a lot better a lot faster if I use the STAN exclusively, but I am still very nervous about using it in a competitive setting.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

If you are shooting better with the Stan overall, I would be practicing with the stan more often than not. its problems seem to be easier to overcome.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

It is much easier to build up your strengths than to shore up your weaknesses. That being said, work on mastering all aspects of shooting your Stan until you are absolutely confident with drawing, anchoring, conclusion and letting down. You are doing well for shooting such a short time. Check out my blog for more tips under the "Archery Tips" category - see link below. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## CrimsonConquest (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been practicing with the STAN more often. I think I am practicing about 50/50 now with the two releases. I continue to make better shots with the STAN. I considered shooting the STAN in the tournament we had on Thursday night, but I still don't have the confidence with it yet. I think shooting the STAN is definitely making me a better shooter, and I am shooting the Carter better now too. I think practice is the key. As long as I am aiming and shooting as much as possible, I will continue to improve. I am going to loosen up the STAN's firing mechanism just a hair tonight. It seems like it is taking just a fraction of a second too long to fire, and occasionally causes me to drop my arm when I fatigue. I think they are both great releases. Thanks for the input.


----------

